# Novak 4300 in Offroad



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I ran the 5800 last year and found it to be too much for my bumpy hard dry track. I got a 4300 for this year and was wondering who has ran offroad with a 4300 and what they thought of it.


----------



## hilbilly (Aug 22, 2004)

I have ran both setups in a MF2 on a fairly good track with mild jumps and good sweepers folling avg straight. The 5800 was ferociously fast - in fact it took a very good driver to just hold the sweeper on the outside with the steering at full lock in higher throttle! The truck would just walk to the outside every time! Good tork though and made jumps from any position in the track. But the 5800 was always on the "edge" of being out of control.

The 4300 on the other hand was much less torkier but much smoother and made the truck seem to settle down and "stick" more in the rough places. With the 4300 I could hang in the INSIDE of the sweeper and set myself up more for the big jump at the end. I truly believe the 4300 to be the best motor for the offroad truck - but it does not have the high tork that the 5800 does so you will notice the difference right away. Much more easily tamed.

Hilbilly


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Thats actually what I am hoping for. Last year with the 5800 I got 14 laps once but as soon as I stuck in an old out of date stock motor (Peak Spitfire) I turned a 15.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm going to by trying a 5800 in offroad (because that's what I've got now). I wonder: does it help any to just turn down the max power by reducing the throttel enpoint on your radio (after you match the speed control to the transmitter)?


----------



## hilbilly (Aug 22, 2004)

Actually I never tried to turn it down using the EPA. But I can tell you thet my problem wasn't the RPM's but the torque. The 5800 just has a lot of torque! Gearing up wasn't an option due to the motor generating heat - lots of heat. In fact in my MF2 I cut the rear "bumper" at the top and at the base and glued the two ends to an associated clip on heatsink - this allowed the heatsink to clip onto the mopor and at the same time act as a rear "bumper" - I didn't figure the rear bumper on the Losi trucks actually held back anything in a collision so I figured as long as it was there it might as well serve a purpose. It really helps cool the motor and as you all know a cooler motor is a stronger motor. I just liked the 4300 more for the MF2 than the 5800. It was by far more drivable for me.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I am a fairly easy on the throttle type of driver so I would have to agree with what hilbilly has said. I will get to try both motors this weekend if it dont rain.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I ran the 4300 today in offroad truck and I have to say it ran great. I only gave up a little bit on the straight to the 10 turn V2's that some were running but I really had a good usable power band on the rest of the track. I was actually faster in the infield than those guys were.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

I run the 4300's in a 4300 only class on a dirt oval and love the 20 minute runtimes and still have plenty of power to boot


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

Has anyone else heard the rumor that Losi is coming out with a RTR XXXT with a Novak 4300 system installed?


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Echeconnee. Part # LOSA0096. Yes Horizen has it listed Showing B.O. as of right now.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

One of the reasons I had a hard time getting a 4300 motor in the first place


----------



## xxxgearjammer (Apr 30, 2006)

good luck on the rain ...


----------

